# History of a code?



## losborn (Jun 9, 2010)

Does anyone know how I could get a history of the codes used for MNT (97802-97804)?  They were introduced, I think, in 2001.  
What was used before then?
Is there anywhere I could find the documentation for this earlier legacy code?  Or could someone send it to me?  I wonder if it is in the CPT 2001?


Thanks,

Lin
CPC


----------



## cmcgarry (Jun 14, 2010)

You're correct, these codes were implemented on 01/01/2001.  Prior to that, for services rendered by a registered dietician (most especially for diabetics), an E/M code was used with a modifier stating "services by a registered dietician" - but that particular modifier has been deleted, and I'm afraid I don't remember what it was.  It was not the current AE - I think it started with a W - but I'm just not sure.


----------



## losborn (Jun 14, 2010)

That's OK - don't really need the modifier, but its good to know.

What criteria did they use in order to bill the E/M codes then?  Time?

Lin


----------



## cmcgarry (Jun 14, 2010)

losborn said:


> That's OK - don't really need the modifier, but its good to know.
> 
> What criteria did they use in order to bill the E/M codes then?  Time?
> 
> Lin



Lin,  most of the providers I dealt with billed it based on time.  I was working for a payor at the time, and that's what we instructed them to do.  We were very relieved when they finally developed codes for this!


----------

